# Canon 7D



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I want to buy one for my company. Do any of you guys own one? Pros? Cons? Thanks, Scott


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Have had mine for a month*

Love it !

The con is that you'll want 70-200L 2.8 IS a week after owning the 7D.

Awesome set up.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

What about the overheating issue?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You might want to register over on the Texas Photo Forum. "Webtech" (Diana Porter) is an accomplished sports photographer and she has worked out the quirks to make her 7D work great for sports photography. She won the Canon photo contest last year and maybe the year before. This year she will be a judge.

She has a post of photos from the Yates v Seven Lakes basketball game. They look pretty good. I was at the other end of the court shooting everything that came my way.

Good luck. I think you will like it.

On the other hand, if you don't need the 8 frames per second and a few other goodies, you might consider the Canon 5D MK II. It also has video capability like the 7D. Either will provide more goodies than you will probably ever need.

Good luck, and either way you go, congrats!
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I have one, had it since they first shipped. It is not a casual user or beginners camera and you're not going to get good results unless you read the manual, and then read it again. If you have previous experience with the Canon 1D MKII or MKIII, you'll be in pretty good shape to pick it up and start shooting.

Overheating is going to be an issue with any CMOSsensor camera that does live view or video where voltage is supplied to the sensor over time. On a 90 degree day, I get about 20 minutes of video shooting before I get an overheat alert (which does not shut the camera down, but will degrade image quality with added noise). Never got an overheat, even shooting thousands of sports shots at 8 frames per second. I love mine, the image quality is excellent and it does ISO3200 better than any camera I've owned. Look at my Flickr site if you want to see samples of what it can do...http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/

The sets after Oct 1 are shot wiht the 7D


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Ok, I now have the camera and my clients love the quality of the pictures. I went to a house fire to document evidence and it worked great. I was shooting in auto mode and I know that the pics could of been better. I am a video production guy not a photographer. Are there classes that could teach me how to better use the 7D? I will pay for lessons if someone from 2cool knows the camera and can teach me.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

ok, how about some tips on setings or lenses


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

What lens did you get with the camera?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Photography on the net (POTN) Has a thread just for the 7D users. Also there is a wealth of info and some pretty knowledgable folks over there. And as Mike stated, TPF has some good folks also.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=760327

BIG Flat Skiff;2553431]ok, how about some tips on setings or lenses[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That is a question with huge scope, and very broad. There is no single generic setup. A better way to help would be for you to post a pic, or a link to a pic that you are not happy with. Also include the metadata information (ISO, shutter, aperture, flash, camera mode, focus mode, etc) and tell us what you do not like about that photo. We could then give some more specific info.

As mentioned above, the POTN site is a great resource for any Canon owner. You can also go to Flickr, use the camera finder tool to find shots from a 7D. Look at photos that have the "properties" link active, and click that. The metadata will give you the camera setup information for that shot as taken by the photographer. Not all images have it included, but the properties link will only work for those images that have metadata.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I appreciate the info. I know a lot about how to take beautiful video but this camera is giving me fits. I will just have to take my time and figure it out. The guy at Webster Camera told me he would do a 3 hour course for me and my employee for $180. I think I will do it.

The lens that came with it is a 28-135mm.

I have shot some HD video footage with it and it looked awesome.

Again, Thanks for the info and I look forward to posting some of my pictures here.


----------

